# real discrimination



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Another link in the chain of discrimination hidden in the guise of affirmative action.



> seek to gather information on who on the payroll is homosexual, bisexual or transgender so better benefit plans can be designed and managers can consider diversity enhancing promotions.


Sorry middle age, white, straight, males. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't know where you go this....

But protected classes are already sexual orientation. So if a promotion is based on sexual orientation (bisexual, homosexual, etc.) Isn't that discrimination against others that don't fit in that category?

Double standard..... But that is with all of the "affirmative action" stuff.... IMHO.

Again affirmative action was needed but now not so much. I am not saying racism doesn't exist but it is becoming more of a "reverse" racism.... or reverse discrimination.


----------

